
ISO 9001:2015 relevance to tech businesses? - cbill
I&#x27;m currently implementing ISO 9001:2015 for an electrical engineering business. This is mainly driven by client&#x2F;contract requirements and not the firms willingness to actually use or want the system. We feel that the ISO requirements are constantly outdated given business processes move at a quicker pace than ISO. Has anyone implemented 9001:2015 for a tech firm recently? Agree&#x2F;disagree with stance on ISO?
======
PaulHoule
ISO 9000 is really about having documentation about what your processes are as
opposed to mandating some specific process.

Before ISO 9000 the quality movement was about companies using quality as a
weapon against their competitors. After ISO 9000 it became something you did
because clients insisted on it.

In my area there are many light manufacturing firms that have an ISO 9000 sign
out front and I always ask people who work there what they think about and
they almost always say they think it is a net negative.

